# do I have to plait for unaffiliated dressage, horse only has half a mane!



## opinionuk (11 May 2012)

I'm doing unaffiliated intro B and Prelim 1 tomorrow but my horse has half a mane due to the rug rubbing the other half off do I need to plait her or can I just pull her mane short?

Will I get penalised for not plaiting?


----------



## Saratoga (11 May 2012)

You don't HAVE to plait for any dressage, it's just the done thing but not in the rules. I don't tend to plait for unaffiliated dressage.


----------



## D66 (11 May 2012)

I had a pony with sweet itch that also had a 'gappy' mane. I kept the hair from mane and tail pulling and made some false plaits. Just plait and roll up and sew. Then scrape the mane into bunches and sew the fakes on top.  Liberal application of styling gel makes things easier.  You can reuse the fakes if you unpick carefully.


----------



## B-B (11 May 2012)

Many dont so just do whatever you are happy with...enjoy


----------



## nikkimariet (11 May 2012)

I always plaited Bruce (who only has half a mane) for our unaff strutting. Makes a much better first impression.


----------



## opinionuk (11 May 2012)

We don't strutt more like an elephant clomping around the arena! Lol


----------



## BronsonNutter (11 May 2012)

I think it's less obvious that they've only got half a mane if that half is plaited  I always plaited Bronts (with his rubbed out mane) for that reason - it looked awful plaited but was even more awful loose!


----------



## now_loves_mares (11 May 2012)

If it affects your marks the judge isn't doing their job! Though I'd tend to try; unless it's evening stuff in which case just getting there with a pony and all my stuff takes enough effort.


----------



## noodle_ (11 May 2012)

no never....


although i wish i did last time as we were warming up with elementary + horses - my little bog brush pony showed me up as it were....she could have at least looked good lol!


----------



## B-B (11 May 2012)

now_loves_mares said:



			If it affects your marks the judge isn't doing their job! .
		
Click to expand...

Bob on!


----------



## Javabb94 (11 May 2012)

I do  it's an excuse to make j look pretty


----------



## Saratoga (11 May 2012)

now_loves_mares said:



			If it affects your marks the judge isn't doing their job!
		
Click to expand...

:nods:


----------

